# Can this be right? Genetta Cat



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I came across this designer breed which has been bred to look like an African spotted genet (complete with weaselly face and weak chin). Is this right ethically? I mean, why breed a cat to look like something else? Wouldn't it be better to simply get a ferret?
http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=69778&stc=1&d=1311076445


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd heard of sausage dogs.. Sausage cats is something different altogether!

Breeding a cat with legs that stumpy doesn't ring out as 'ethical' to me.. :frown2:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

that poor cats tiny legs whats wrong with people :frown2:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Apparently it's a munchkin/bengal or munchkin/savannah hybrid I am sure my moggies don't even have such bizarre mixings. Bizarre.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh dear that's like a draft excluder.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor little thing  and most definitely not right to breed them


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

To be honest the photo does look photoshopped!

And badly at that! Look at where the front legs are cut and stuck back together  And the head? Come on


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't tell from that picture about this particular breed, certainly wouldnt surprise me if this was something which was being bred, but I think the munchkin cats look like ferrets and are poor little things


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't think it's right to promote skeletal defects. In dogs, short legs are associated with a number of health issues. Why experiment with cats?

And then I just think it's plain stupid to try and create a "Genetta Cat". Genettas aren't even felids! They're viverrids. If you like viverrids... get at ferret!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Genetta Cat - A Dwarf Cat Breed Profile

All about it there. What is *wrong* with people? Why would you want a cat to look like a genet, or a sausage dog for that matter? For me, one of the things that defines cats is their long, elegant legs. Why would you want to change that. This sort of thing really winds me up. It's stupid unethical and cruel.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Aww the poor little mite. I don't know why people would breed these cats :confused5:. Sure if it was a genetic deformity in a normal litter I'd offer the kitten a home (they are cute in their own way) but surely it's not something people find desirable? 

Genets are cool, but breeding a cat to look like one? It looks more like a feline miniature dachshund! What is next, a monkey cat? :shocked:


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

missye87 said:


> To be honest the photo does look photoshopped!
> 
> And badly at that! Look at where the front legs are cut and stuck back together  And the head? Come on


Sadly, I think it's for real.

This cattery breeds Bengals and also 'Munchkins' (themselves a breed promoted through a genetic deficiency). I wonder how intended this new 'breed' is


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Philski said:


> Sadly, I think it's for real.
> 
> This cattery breeds Bengals and also 'Munchkins' (themselves a breed promoted through a genetic deficiency). I wonder how intended this new 'breed' is


I didn't claim that there aren't idiots out there breeding/trying to develop this breed, that picture is however the worst case of photoshopping I've seen!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

@@@@@@@ @@@@ is all i can say


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not right to breed munchkins or munchkin crosses :cursing: but it seems to be the new cool thing to do. Bambinos are worse munchkin/sphinx crosses


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Philski said:


> Sadly, I think it's for real.
> 
> This cattery breeds Bengals and also 'Munchkins' (themselves a breed promoted through a genetic deficiency). I wonder how intended this new 'breed' is


They're charging $10,000 for their Savannahs...
And $1500 per short legged Genetta, $400 if the poor thing is lucky enough to have been born with long legs.

W. T. F.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Bambino?
‪Cats 101- Bambino‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know  it is sickening isn't it?


----------

